# Undersized Doors



## krombie19 (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get undersized doors? I need a 78" tall door for an exterior opening. I would actually like french doors. The opening is a little narrower than average as well.

Thanks


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can purchase a standard size door and cut it down.


----------



## krombie19 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is for an exterior door so I would prefer not to use a wooden door.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

try this site: http://search.mobilehomepartsstore.com/doors-exterior-28%22-x-78%22--list


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi there,
You didn't say what your width is but these doors come in 6'6 callout height.
http://thermatru.com/products/entry...ss/index.aspx#/dso:door-full_lite-s118/go:dl/
They will actually net out 1" under that because of the way they talk about height of fiberglass and steel doors.
You can probably take up that extra space with a higher threshold and a different door shoe.
The widths they offer range from 2'0 to 3'0....
Fiberglass is the way to go for exterior doors...20 year warranties are typical.

Best of luck with the project!
RC/DG


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Krombie, most door manufacturers will cut a door down to whatever exact height that you need. We order ours through a distributor, but I believe that Lowes sells Thermatru. I'm sure that they have access to all of the same options/features. Just let them know the exact size that you need, and they should be able to get it. It will probably cost an extra $100 or so for the cut-down.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

HomeSealed said:


> Krombie, most door manufacturers will cut a door down to whatever exact height that you need. We order ours through a distributor, but I believe that Lowes sells Thermatru. I'm sure that they have access to all of the same options/features. Just let them know the exact size that you need, and they should be able to get it. It will probably cost an extra $100 or so for the cut-down.


Box Stores have quite the up charge for anything custom ordered on a door. This is a case where ordering through a Lumber Yard would be less expensive.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if that would be true here Ron... The end price would probably be pretty close I'm guessing. The difference is that the stuff box stores keep in stock is just sold way cheaper because they buy in bulk. For instance, a stocking primed 6 panel fiberglass door may cost $250 at Lowes and $350 through a distributor, but a special order one is probably the same price through either, or at least much closer.... I don't know, I could be wrong, I never buy from box stores. That is just how I always understood it to be.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I could be wrong since I’m speaking without personal knowledge on this one. A few times on this site posters looking for odd sized door options have mentioned that their $250 box store door became $600-$700 when they wanted some unconventional size. Maybe OP will price it both ways and let us know.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> I could be wrong since I’m speaking without personal knowledge on this one. A few times on this site posters looking for odd sized door options have mentioned that their $250 box store door became $600-$700 when they wanted some unconventional size. Maybe OP will price it both ways and let us know.


Fair enough, hopefully we'll find out one way or the other..:thumbup:


----------

